# Living on a lake



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

May seem an odd question but we live on a lake. My concern is the DNR has gotten an aerater placed on the lake not far from us thus creating open water. Does a dog sense unstable ice or is it a concern that he may go thru ice/ water? Our GSP never went out on ice. But our Blaze is sure curious and desperately looking for an escape( put up temp fence). We have Invisble fence but Blaze is just under 4 mos so too young yet. Any words of advise?
Thanks


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't have any experience with dogs and ice but I would be worried that by the time the dogs sensed thin ice it would be too late. . I'd definitely keep up the temp fence and keep an eye on him, he's still a baby and very curious so you don't want him out near the lake/ice.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I also live on a lake, but have a fence. Willie can't go in (or on) the lake unless I let him. Dogs can't tell if the ice is too thin. We have had more than one dog fall through, so it is a definite danger. One of my friends, who lives on another lake, once found a dead dog frozen into the ice while she was ice skating. It had fallen through and couldn't get out. Apparently, nobody saw. We have had deer fall through as well. My advice to you, Chaos911, is to keep Blaze off the lake, period.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for replays. The 14+ yrs we had our GSP he never ventured on ice at either of our lake homes. And my oh my he did once thawed. Hed'd chase geese and ducks in water forever. Kids would take paddle boat out to try to get him back. So I was hoping the hunting breeds had a keen sense. And in the 22 years on the lake we've seen deer and wild fowl frozen. Fortunately no dogs! I hope our Blaze won't escape. He's def not of leash trained yet! A lot of work yet to do. He is so excited when he sees another dog with owners skiing or snowshoeing off our deck  you maybe can see opn water in this pic off one of our decks. Having soo much fun with our puppy


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

We have A pond 50ft behind our house, where our geothermal discharges into the pond the water stays open. Well Bruno was out chasing birds the other day good thing I was watching him had to yank him out.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh ... sh** ... that must have been scary!!

How did you get close enough to pull him out without going in yourself?

Bob


----------



## Joe c. (Jun 30, 2013)

Yea that's exactly what I said!! I took the pic just as he was going in. I threw on my boots was on him in seconds,I crept on the ice expecting to go in it's about 4ft where he's at so I would of just gotten wet. I was able to grab his head and yank him out. 
Years ago my wife had to creep out in our canoe into deeper water to rescue one of our labs the ice just kept breaking around him as he tried to get out.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

OMG. So scary!! 
Hope our invisible fence contains Blaze! Not that I want him to grow up but 6 mos old can't come soon enough:0 It does contain our French Bulldog   And it did for our GSP except twice when chasing raccoons. That was another kind of scary too! Or I guess we'll have to put a gate in at stairwell to the dock and the back deck! Challenges to overcome for their Saftey!
Sooo glad your dog is safe & you too!! 
Today Blaze and Theo had safe fun in the snow!


----------

